# Cronjobs + .htaccess



## Pollux (12. Oktober 2002)

Weiss jemand, wie ich ein Script über einen Cronjob starten kann, wenn dieses in einem .htaccess-geschützten Bereich liegt?


----------



## Klon (12. Oktober 2002)

Du kannst per Commandline den Interpreter starten und mit diesem dann das PHP Script ausführen lassen. Da die Cronjobs Systemsache sind und die .htaccess Sache des HTTPD haben sie keinen Einfluß.

Mußt halt nur die Rechte dazu haben, dann sollte das alles kein Problem sein.


----------



## Pollux (12. Oktober 2002)

Dank dir!

Ich lass es dich morgen im ICQ wissen, ob's geklappt hat!


----------

